# Survival Knife



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,

I was just wondering if there are any limitations on carrying a fixed-length blade on a belt while hiking/backpacking in the woods (outside of any park/town restrictions).

I know there is a blade length limit of 2.5" set for thug knives (switch, stilettos, etc) but does that apply to fixed length blades?

To be more clear, I have a 9.8" (4.8" blade) in. survival knife with a sheath to belt or MOLLE mount while in the woods (not carrying it to my local grocery store). Would I get cited or arrested for carrying this outdoors?

Thanks in advance.


----------

